# fleas



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i think we might have fleas :? . i found what i think was one on my arm when sitting on the sofa. i've checked kipper all over and can't find any although she is mostly black haired.

anyway i was thinking of getting some stuff for her from the pet shop just in case.
also what about the soft furnishings? do i need to deflea them or would fleas just die off in them naturally?

any advice, as always, welcome.

btw kipper is well. she's taken to finding the BIGGEST stick possible( must be at least 3 times her length or she's not interested) and carrying it proudly home on every walk. i suppose she's doing her bit for firewood


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

well pdr...
dog and cat fleas dont actually live on the animal, they live in your carpet around the skirtings etc and jump onto their victims for a feed(they might bite you but wont actually 'feed'). You have to treat their place of residence im afraid, if thats what youve got.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

:shock: that's just about the whole house. how do i do it? sprinkle flea powder on everything and hoover it up? what about quilts and cushions and stuff-would a wash in the machine do?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

If you really think you have an infestation going, you might want to get some flea bombs, set them off and leave the house for the night. Next day open windows, wash dog bedding, your bedding. Put up all human and animal dishes and any food stuffs before you set off the bombs. Bring back poochie having had flea dip or a product like topspot or frontline put on her.

Or you can just wash her and put product from the vet on her and wash all the bedding and see if that pretty well puts an end to the problem.

In any case, the dog will need some type of flea protection and ticks, if you have ticks in your area. I only know how to kill them with strong stuff. Someone else may have a kinder, gentler way.

I also want to say I think flea collars on dogs are a waste of money. Anyone else have any thoughts on this?
Best wishes.
terri


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks

i'll get her some flea and tick repellant and wash everything. i just washed her on wednesday. after that i'll wait and see for a bit


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

We use Frontline and my dog never has fleas. Recently (we live in an apartment complex) there was an area outside where my dog was getting all these fleas. I would come inside and they would be all over the bottom legs of my pants. It was awful. Well, of course we were worried Sam would get fleas but because of the Frontline, we would basically just find a bunch of dead fleas on him. They would jump on him but the Frontline would kill them. It's good stuff. We get it at the vet. You put it on his neck under their collar.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

pdr, did you know that if a dog's flea was the same size as a human, then they'd be able to jump as high as the Eiffel Tower? It's true! I wrote a funny, children's story about a flea, who had been born (hatched) with *short* legs, and was teased because of them...

So, bearing in mind how far they can jump, yes, you need to fumigate the whole house, should you become infested with them. However, if you're not getting four or five fleas jumping on you constantly, then just washing the areas where Kippers sleeps and spends lots of time would probably do the trick.

Fleas can live for more than six months, hidden in your carpets, etc.. There's a shampoo that's sold in the UK called, *Vetzyme*: It's a green colour and smells like Vosene shampoo - lovely! Make sure you get the Vetzyme shampoo, which says, "Kills Fleas!" on the front of the bottle. Even though fleas usually jump off a dog, once their bellies are full-up, I bet you'll see many of them, when you use this shampoo. It kills them instantly.

You must bath Kipper once a week, for three weeks, to ensure killing all the nits (eggs) too.

As for ticks, they're even worse! Urgh! At first, they look a bit like apple pips, but when you look closer, you can see that their heads are embedded in the skin, with their legs sticking out. *Never* pull them off with tweezers, as the head will stay embedded and get infected. Prevention is better than cure, so try not to let Kipper walk in long grass, where there are/have been sheep, etc..

Now I can't stop scratching...


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks sunshine

i.m itching too. there's a bout of headlice in work at the minute as well so don't know if i'm itching fleas, lice or just neurotic :?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

now if you start taking Lamictal real fast, you can then worry that you have the dreaded (potentially fatal) "Lamictal Rash" and work yourself up into total frenzy, lol..(one night several of us on here got to discussing that drug's side effect and EVERY ONE OF US broke out in hives)

flea shampoo.

Premise spray.

no flea collars.

and quietly pray for autumn.

Big hug to Kipper,
J


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you have advantage/ revaloutin where you r? They are spot on the back treatments that are great. Go to your vet and ask about it. They stop the flea from breeding so if your consistent in your application of them they will erradicate your flea prob without the use of harsh chemicals. If you can avoid bomb is good-they are not only not good for fleas but not good for humans as well! Good luck.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks

i'll ask the vet


----------

